# U.S. Black Hawk crashes in Germany



## v2 (Feb 3, 2010)

A U.S. military Black Hawk helicopter crashed in a forest near a motorway in south-western Germany, police in the state of Hesse said on Wednesday, and German media said two people had been killed. A spokesman for the U.S. Army Europe said there were at least three people in the Black Hawk, a transport helicopter.

It was not immediately clear what had caused the crash and the spokesman could not say where the helicopter was flying to or from. Many parts of Germany have had heavy snowfall in the last day or two.

The crash happened near a motorway junction at Viernheim and Lorsch, near Heidelberg.

The U.S. Army Europe has headquarters in Heidelberg and U.S. forces have an airbase not far away in Ramstein.



source: Reuters.


----------



## B-17engineer (Feb 3, 2010)




----------



## Vassili Zaitzev (Feb 3, 2010)




----------



## FLYBOYJ (Feb 3, 2010)

Maybe Chris will have some info on this.


----------



## evangilder (Feb 3, 2010)




----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Feb 3, 2010)

I just found out actually. I was at my bowling league and saw this as soon as I got home.

I am trying to get some information. The helicopter might be from my buddies unit. He is a TI up there. I tried to call him, but he is not going on his phone. 

I am actually surprised they were flying. The weather here has been terrible all day with heavy snow and low ceilings.


----------



## Gnomey (Feb 3, 2010)




----------



## vikingBerserker (Feb 3, 2010)

Dam........


----------



## Ferdinand Foch (Feb 3, 2010)

Not good.


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Feb 3, 2010)




----------



## RabidAlien (Feb 4, 2010)




----------



## ToughOmbre (Feb 4, 2010)

Sad news.



TO


----------



## Njaco (Feb 4, 2010)

Not good at all 

Chris, I hope your friends are alright.


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Feb 4, 2010)

Well it turns out it is not from my buddies unit. It just happened to crash up near where he is stationed. 

There were 3 casualties however not two (all 3 crew members on board). I am trying to figure out who was on board right now.


----------



## evangilder (Feb 4, 2010)

damn, that sux. I hate to see guys getting killed in training or routine stuff.


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Feb 4, 2010)

I find it hard to believe they were flying. The weather was terrible all day yesterday over most parts of Germany. High winds and low cielings with heavy snow and probably icing conditions.


----------



## Lucky13 (Feb 4, 2010)




----------



## Catch22 (Feb 5, 2010)




----------



## lesofprimus (Feb 5, 2010)

Damn, my condolences to the families....

Wonder what they were doin up in such crap weather...


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Feb 5, 2010)

lesofprimus said:


> Damn, my condolences to the families....
> 
> Wonder what they were doin up in such crap weather...



I am going to check and see what the weather was like up around Mannheim. AFN radio said it was just south of Mannheim, while attempting to land there. Maybe the weather was not too bad up there, or they could have been on an IFR flight anyhow. Who knows? Best not to speculate.


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Feb 9, 2010)

Well it turns out I knew the pilot.

CW3 Gary Marc Farwell

I never flew with him, and never really got to know him, but we were in the same BN.



I am still trying to get more information on names of the rest of the crew.


----------



## FLYBOYJ (Feb 9, 2010)




----------



## evangilder (Feb 9, 2010)




----------



## B-17engineer (Feb 9, 2010)




----------



## Vassili Zaitzev (Feb 9, 2010)




----------



## diddyriddick (Feb 9, 2010)




----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Feb 10, 2010)

Here is the full crew that was killed in the crash.

CW3 Gary M. Farwell
CW2 Clayton M. Hickman
SPC Matthew E. Clark


----------



## RabidAlien (Feb 10, 2010)




----------



## evangilder (Feb 10, 2010)




----------



## beaupower32 (Feb 10, 2010)




----------



## Njaco (Feb 10, 2010)

Sad.


----------



## Gnomey (Feb 10, 2010)




----------

